# Best conditions to grow algae for Otoclinus



## KeyLime (Jun 24, 2014)

*Best conditions to grow algae for Otocinclus*

Thanks for any suggestions. 

Otocinclus, that is


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

The best suggestion I ever heard was to put suitable stones in a shallow tray of water outdoors in full sun. When a nice coating on algae grows on the stones, move them into the tank with the fish. You can use 2 or 3 sets of stones so that one set is outside growing more algae while the other is being grazed in the tank.


----------



## KeyLime (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome and the suggestion, Michael!
I just followed up on that, I put some stones in a dish out on my east-facing balcony. Their tank is also in front of the balcony full length window so maybe it'll grow some algae soon.

I'm feeling a bit relieved now to see that some of the new Otos ate a little cooked cucumber after it was in the tank for a day. I've got zucchuni and collard greens blanched and in the freezer so I'll try them as well.


----------

